
UAF vulnerability in the Menu Management Component of Window Manager - aburan28
https://xiaodaozhi.com/exploit/117.html
======
Drup
The french elections don't use any form of electronic voting system. The
interference is given a passing mention with no source whatsoever, what is it
talking about?

~~~
realusername
There's still some electronic voting system in France but it's only a minority
at the moment:
[https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vote_%C3%A9lectronique#France](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vote_%C3%A9lectronique#France)

------
nmc
Google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:pD_H4c...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:pD_H4c4i_vAJ:https://xiaodaozhi.com/exploit/117.html)

------
umanwizard
To be clear: the allegation is that this was used to try to hack Macron’s
campaign, not the election process itself. French election results are totally
hand-counted; a “hack” isn’t possible.

